# EGO LB3502 56V Blower



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

Gas blower was giving me issues so I decided to go shopping today. HD had this unit on sale for $99 as a deal of the day.

5 year warranty
530 CFM
110 mph
2.5 ah battery(meh)

Bought additional 2yr extended warranty for $12

Plugged it in and it was charged up in 25 minutes. Went to town and blew everything I had to blow on one charge. It was well reviewed on HD.com and I must say I'm happy with the purchase. I would recommend to anyone in the market for a blower.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Cool. My brother-in-law bought one of these today. He said it is nice.


----------

